# S3 Spyder Arctic Battery Issues



## SizroSpunkmire (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi folks,

First time poster here. I recently received my Wicked Lasers S3 Spyder Arctic and shock of all shocks, the cheap battery charger it came with doesn't work. It charged the battery for about 5 seconds, make a weird 'ploop' noise and the charging indicator light shut off and hasn't come back on. I don't want to replace it with another cheap Wicked Lasers accessory and would like to know if the following items would work with this device (unless someone has advice on how to fix the current one)?

The battery Wicked Lasers included says nothing on it other then '18650 1300 mah'.

Thanks!


----------



## zippo (Sep 17, 2010)

Get AW's Protected 18650, and Xtar WP6 CC/CV 6 Bay Lithium Ion Charger.
And buy some 18650 lights and enjoy.
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=230876
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=231713


----------



## CKOD (Sep 17, 2010)

Was the battery shipped sitting the the charger cradle? Mine was, and my battery was down to 2.0v. if yours was too, it could have drawn it down lower and damaged the battery.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Sep 17, 2010)

Electron, a user at LPF, has already had one of those cells blow up.

Other users report protected batteries generally don't fit in the arctic all the way.

Get some name-brand cells, or some well-reputed protected cells.


----------



## SizroSpunkmire (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. I just ordered the Xtar WP6 charger but am confused about the batteries. What's the difference between protected and non-protected? As for the brand name, what are reliable brands that you guys would recommend if I choose not to get the AW Protected cells?


----------



## csshih (Sep 18, 2010)

protected cells basically shut off the battery when the battery is running too low -- which prevents damage to the battery. It also may protect against overcharge, but this is not a feature you should always rely on.


----------

